# rising spirit prop



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's my newest prop after a few hours work. It has been one of those props that get started without any particular direction or plan, but start to take on a life of it's own as you start to build. (my favorite type ) Anyway, I usually start this type of thing by cleaning the garage, then I find a little bit of this,----- then what if I put it with that?----- then I find another little piece of junk....and before ya know it, a prop is starting to be born. At this stage, this guy is pretty rough still, but it is taking shape nicely. I'll take any ideas or suggestions you want to throw at me.....this prop is a long way from being done, but I just had to post up a baby picture of the new cutie!
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/rising%20spirit/risingspirit007.jpg


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Will this be pneumatic? Looks great so far!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Will this be pneumatic? Looks great so far!


no pneumatics on this one. It is a static prop with the the possibility of adding some movement with a shaker motor.....the armature is very springy, and he kinda bobs up ad down with very little effort.....not sure where it is headed, but I'll keep you posted as he develops.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very interesting creature you have there!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks FE....hopefully I didn't post too early....I can see where its headed but the picture is pretty rough. After sleeping on it, I think I will do a hanging flesh corpse job, but stil try to keep the general effect very spirit-like, as if this is a ghost leaving the grave, or something like that. I also thought I might be able to somehow hook it up to a strong shiatsu massager that I picked up at a yard sale to give it a little bit of movement.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks cool Dave.
now you need the dirt bottom grave.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

you can never post too early..I really find it interesting to see props evolve, especially when they turn out completely different than intended. I wish more folks would "Blog" thier prop building too. Give us your thoughts at the time of the pic.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Did some more work last night....textured and filled in the tail column with greatstuff, dry brushed the entire prop, then skinned with black pantyhose and latex.
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/rising%20spirit/IMG_0423.jpg


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow.

Awesome work.

You are a great talent.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's really shaping up. I like the sculpture feel it has.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

One more picture...nearly finished now. I had a very hard time trying to get a decent dark shot, so I edited this picture to brighten it up....turned out kinda cool...









I have started some experiments with making him move, but so far I'm not even sure I want this to be animated. The way it is built, a slight breeze should move it around just fine. I'll keep you all posted with that part of the project.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

DOD that would look awsome with the right grave stone. Definitly a cool static prop


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

VERY COOL!

a little fog...spooky.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

slightlymad said:


> DOD that would look awsome with the right grave stone. Definitly a cool static prop


What kind of stone would you suggest? I have been thinking about this guy, and am getting flashes of a group of 3 or more twisting in and out of each other as they escape a grave or crypt....what do you think? ( they are certainly easy enough to make!)


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, I promise this is the last picture of this prop (for now, anyway)

















I start on his comrades this weekend.....


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Beautiful, Dave! Or should I say Gruesome, yes, that's more of a compliment!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

WoW that thing lookd freaking COOL!!!!!!nice job.....


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey dave really creepy-3 of them you say thats going to look good-
any chances of a how to?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Pyro, I have the 2nd one nearly done and have taken lots of step-by-step pictures....don't know about a full-fledged how-to, but I'll post up an album full of pix for ya!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

here's a peak at the 2nd one. I have a bunch of pictures to sort thru, and definitely need to wait for it to quit raining to get a good shot of both together.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Really creepy; it will be neat to see how three of them look together.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Dave, that is awesome! To me it has a really strong manga/graphic-novel sort of horror to it.

They're rising from a vault... one of those partially buried full-length stone vaults that protrude just a few inches from the ground plus the lid... with the stone lid sort of rotated/slid off to the side... with fog in it? yeah, fog!... and maybe a light inside, red or orange to make the fog glow hellishly... :devil: 

Oh yeah, and then you get an extra month's paid vacation with a raise so you can devote far more time to it than reasonable or necessary, and run a perforated hose up the body "stalk" that you pump fog through, so the fog oozes out from all the breaks and open spots of its lower body and kinda blurs the distinction between its body and the vapors from whence it rose... and...and... eh... ahem...I'll shut up now.:googly: 

I repeat... awesome.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

good idea Revenant! I've been struggling with what sort of scene or presentation these guys will get, and the low stone vault had crossed my mind.....it will give me a place to hide the mounts (which are just pieces of rebar for now), and I like the fogger/light idea.....maybe do a lightning-type intermittent flash from the depths of hell as their rotting corpses escape the underworld?

now then.....is two enough or is their room for one more? I was thinking of adding a third, well below the first two.....like a groundbreaker---just the torso ,head,and arms......any thoughts?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I think the two look so good a third could only help the creep factor. I wish I had your talent.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> now then.....is two enough or is their room for one more? I was thinking of adding a third, well below the first two.....like a groundbreaker---just the torso ,head,and arms......any thoughts?


BRILLIANT!

Yeah, just emerging, to give it a multi-level look -- in addition to just being more visually interesting, that gives a static prop a dynamic look/sense of motion. Besides, it makes them all easier to see, without them blocking each other. Also gives the impression that... oh no... there's MORE ON THE WAY!!! They're coming!! The Doorway has been opened! Yaaaaaaagghhh.... !!!

Dynamic lighting is a cool idea too! I was thinking of a fire-flicker circuit, but your lightning idea sounds way cool too... a bit more chaotic/apocalyptic... makes me think of Hellboy when the Elders were getting ready to cross over...

Ain't it cool what can happen sometimes when you just start aimlessly dicking around in the garage?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very creepy Dave.. another great talent amoungst us!!!
I sure would like those in my graveyard.
Y a low flying being would be great with those two.
maybe a slitherin.
Also i see an obelisk with them winding about it..just another idea
Fog sounds cool but i wouldn't go overboard on it I think it would lose some effect.
same on the lighting...
they look good just the way they are, but experiment with your lighting..
btw ..what are you using for your base,arms?
can't wait to see your how to pics!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I have put a general how-to video together ....
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6056

If you need any specifics on materials, procedures, or anything else, don't hesitate to ask


----------

